# SW Wyoming 2010/2011



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

Figured I'd start posting up some pics of our winter this year. The last couple years have been pretty mild, but this year is looking like we may have more snow (hopefully!).

No real good pics yet, but we're in the middle of an unexpected good storm. My house is surrounded by snow anywhere from ankle to knee deep. Unfortunately, my plow rig is getting new intake gaskets.

Anyway, I thought I'd share some pics. My daughter starting to not like winter, and I didn't have the heart to tell her that it's useless cleaning out in front of the tires when she has to back up. It was entertaining though.
The other pic is out my office window. That fence is 6' and usually disappears mid winter in a snow drift.

Hopefully, I'll have my Blazer fixed tomorrow, and maybe get some plowing pics.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

so how far are you guys from jackson hole. I would love to move out there, but then again I would have to be a multi millionare


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

We're about 200 miles south of Jackson Hole. Not far from the Utah border.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey Beach,

How's the Wasatch? 
My mother grew up in Robertson 
She went to school in Mt View...many, many years ago.

Good Luck getting the truck fixed.


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

It's great. I grew up in Mt View. 
The Blazer is fixed. I was running around without a hood going through it's paces last night about midnight. I'll be throwing on the plow on my lunch break and hopefully get a couple driveways done.


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

Well I put the plow on, and cleaned out my driveway. Man is it nice to have it running again. My driveway was anywhere from 4" to a foot deep. The snow was unusually wet and heavy (for here anyway), and I'm surprised how well the little rig handled it. When I get home I'll be putting my balast back in and making the rounds.
Here're some pics I snapped while I was cleaning my driveway.


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

I really need to get a deflector for the plow...


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Mighty fine rig you got there mighty fine


----------



## 6.5 Chevy (Nov 3, 2010)

nice rig and plow it is nice


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. This Blazer and the homesteader are a bit small for the plowing I do, but I'm surprised how well they do.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

I like the garage


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

albhb3;1166118 said:


> I like the garage


Hehehe.... Thanks, that's my favorite part about my place. I've got room to work on my vehicles, and it's got a 12'x30' heated workshop in it. My wife complains that I spend more time in the garage than I do in the house.


----------



## lukynskywyrd (Oct 8, 2010)

*I was eyeballin the chevy*

in the drive! I have some acreage outside of Riverton.


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

That old chevy in the background is my baby. It's a 79 1/2ton 4x4 short bed. My father bought it new and I bought it from him about 8 years ago. It's got 70k miles on it. I pulled the engine last summer and replaced the main and rod bearings, new intake, new cam, new exaust, new heads, etc. That old 350 gets the truck down the road nicely now.
Here in the next few years I plan on fully restoring it.


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

We got a few inches last week, but nothing worth plowing. Then the wind started blowing. I spent most of Saturday evening moving drifts. Unfortunately I didn't get any pics of that.

However, my daughter got her first real taste of driving too fast on snowpacked roads. I let her dig some, then took my strap out and pulled her out of the ditch.









This is from today. This is the 3rd time since Saturday I've moved this drift. The wind likes to make lots of drifts.









I've also been getting the urge to take pictures lately. I've uploaded some various pictures of the area where I live. This is all the desert area, and I'll hopefully get some mountain shots soon. None of these are great quality, they're taken with my phone. 
http://s152.photobucket.com/albums/s197/Beachenraut/Wyoming winter scenery/


----------



## Sp3cialized (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow beautiful pictures on your photobucket!


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

Not much in the way of plowing since my last post in this thread. We've got quite a bit of snow this year, but it's been 1 or 2 inches at a time. I don't pull out the plow for that though.
Yesterday we got 4" of heavy wet snow, so I was out last night after work making the rounds. Unfortunately, I forgot to take many pics.
The first is me cleaning my driveway during my lunch break, and the last 2 are cleaning out my in-law's driveway.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome pics


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

We got around 2" of snow last night. It's hard to tell how much because the wind came up and drifted everything. It varied from bare ground to drifts deeper than my plow is tall (2' i think). Luckily it stayed cold, so this snow is light and pushes easy. I also had to open up the road leading out of our subdivision. There was a drift blocking the road for anything other than a 4wd vehicle. I made 2 passes so everyone could make it to work. I actually remembered to take some pics while cleaning out my driveway this morning. I'll be making the rounds cleaning driveways this evening.


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

More.


----------

